# Insurance for an e bike



## cakeface (11 Dec 2016)

What's the best way to insure a bike worth £2000, quotes so far are more than I pay for my car.


----------



## toffee (11 Dec 2016)

Have you tried your household insurance as an add on?
Derek


----------



## welsh dragon (11 Dec 2016)

Phone your household insurance provider and get a quote, then look online for specific ebike insurance . how much have you been quoted ?


----------



## cakeface (12 Dec 2016)

just waiting for a reply from them. For some reason house insurer can only be contacted by email, so maybe a long wait.
Ian


----------



## lpretro1 (15 Dec 2016)

Try Bikmo+


----------



## welsh dragon (15 Dec 2016)

I think wiggle or Evans do bike insurance, as does bicy insurance.


----------

